# Fletching Glue



## KLD (Apr 20, 2011)

Did you clean the vanes as with alcohol? The may still have release agent on them causing them not to stick. I used superglue (Gorilla) and had no issues but I applied firm pressure for 10-15s, not relying on the clamp itself to have enough down force on the vane.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

I use gorilla super glue as well, and no problems. I cant pull my vanes off with pliers.
Most newer vanes, you dont want to wipe the base with anything, they are pre-primed and wiping them takes the primer off, and they wont stick.


----------



## garrettgallo141 (May 25, 2011)

I didn't wipe the vanes with anything just the shafts.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Loc-Tite Super Glue Control Gel ... Magic


----------



## buxndux23 (Sep 20, 2010)

I started using goat tuff and didn't have a problem it was just a little messy. Swiched to the control gel loc tite super glue and works awesome.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Yea I have that problem but with only on shaft a they are victory VAPs I have no idea why but the fletchings just seem to break off like they are britel


----------



## garrettgallo141 (May 25, 2011)

So what im getting out of all this is i need to try the loc tite super glue. Ill get some tonight. Thanks for the help. Ill update after I try it.


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Loc-tite control gel! BEST stuff out there, you can seriously take a pair of pliers to a vane and have a real difficult time pulling it off! It doesn't get any better than this stuff for putting fletchings on!


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> Loc-tite control gel! BEST stuff out there, you can seriously take a pair of pliers to a vane and have a real difficult time pulling it off! It doesn't get any better than this stuff for putting fletchings on!


x 2, and it's only a bit over two bucks a bottle!


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*fletching glues*

I clean the shafts with either Dutch Boy or Old Dutch Cleanser (NO BLEACH) and HOT water, let air dry then use Flex Bond fletching glue. You cannot pull my fletching off with a pair of pliers.
Hope thios helps.
Charlie


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

Goat tuff high performace glue. best stuff out there. will glue any fletching to any shaft. only glue ive used thats fast and doesn't fail.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

More glue isn't the fix, you are probably using too much glue as it is if they are falling off. You don't really need as much glue as people think. 

Clean the shafts like you did with acetone. If your using Flex Fletch vanes then you need to clean the bases, a few other vanes may require you to clean them as well. But I only use flex fletch so I am not sure. Next apply the glue to the base of the vane then dab the vane on a CLEAN sheet of paper to remove the excess glue and stick the vane on the shaft. Your problem should be solved with this method. 

I only use Flex Bond glue or Fletch Tite Platinum and my arrows even when buried past the nock come out of the targets with the vanes still on.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Goat tuff and Platinum is what holds my arrows together. They both work great for me but goat tuff is insane glue...Awesome stuff.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't mean to change the subject, but I've been experimenting with different glues as well. I'm trying to avoid paying the price for the goat tuff. I'm getting mixed results. Some glues work well when fletching feathers but not vanes, some glues will fletch vanes to arrow wraps but not straight to carbon while some glues don't stick to wraps as well as carbon. I also got the Loctite Super Glue control gel. It works ok but I'm having trouble getting the right amount. The ordinary Loctite worked great but was really runny. Anyone else had the same problems? -Chris


----------



## garrettgallo141 (May 25, 2011)

So I bought some lock tite gel today and did a few arrows we'll see how they turn out tomorrow


----------



## incendiaerus (Apr 12, 2011)

xxx LOCTITE Super Glue Control Gel


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I have owned a Pro Shop and managed one (for a total of over 20 years) and I can tell you that the new Flex-Fletch Zing glue and primer is THE best glue I have ever used....period!! No cleaning the bases of the vanes anymore! One swipe of the brush on primer and immediately apply the Zing glue and you're done!! I can't pull mine off! My wrap was pulling up but the vane was still totally stuck to the wrap!! Really great product!!


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

What do people use for aluminum arrows?


----------



## Timothy l brown (Oct 21, 2021)

Nice I was have the same problem with basically every fletching glue out there but this answers all my questions.


----------



## Kb2112 (Sep 18, 2007)

I’ve been using Bohning fletch tite platinum on my Easton diamond vanes and axis shafts, and can’t get them to stick. I’m going to try some of these ideas, thank you.

kb


----------



## Idaho_archer (3 mo ago)

I've been using flex bond for 10+ years and have no complaints. I think prepping the shaft and fletch is as important, if not more important, than glue type. I lightly sand the shaft, wipe clean with alcohol, wipe the bottom of the fletch with alcohol, and let everything dry prior to applying glue. If you're using a vinyl wrap, skip the light sanding but still wipe the vinyl and fletch with alcohol prior to gluing. Just my 2 cents


----------



## dennmoore (Oct 5, 2021)

Best thing I found is cleaning the shafts by spraying with simple green and scrubbing them under hot water with a Emory pad then drying. Most of the glues are similar and have tried many and find that prep has made the biggest difference. I do use a primer pen now and not sure if it makes a difference or not but have good results.


----------

